# Dickson Style Tool Post



## Brain Coral (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello all,

Well, I just couldn't help myself.... anic:

I saw and ad in the local Kijiji and just had to buy this...










It is a Spanish made copy of the original Dickson tool post and holders. I have a Colchester 13" master lathe and it fits it perfectly for center height with lots of room to adjust up or down. It's in real good condition. I already have a CDCO quick change tool post for the lathe, but I couldn't pass it up. One aspect of these tool holders that I like, is the square topped holding screws.... no chips will load up in those, unlike the allen headed screws in my other tool holders.

My friend gave me a hydraulic tracer for my Colchester and I was hoping that the tool holders would fit the tracer tool post... nope... I'll likely have to make some.

One can't have too many tools... right ? )

Brian


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 3, 2014)

It looksnice. But I have to ask, what locks the tool holders down?


----------



## Hardly (Oct 3, 2014)

I like those square topped holding screws, I might have to think about making some changes. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## george wilson (Oct 3, 2014)

The square headed "T' nut sucks in and holds the tools. This is a good tool rest,but I'd hate to have to make replacement tool holders for it! I made 20 for my Hardinge HLVH,and Jon's" HLV. They are simpler to make,and quite rigid. Hardinge wanted $275.00 a piece. No wonder they are not making lathes any more.


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 4, 2014)

george wilson said:


> The square headed "T' nut sucks in and holds the tools. This is a good tool rest,but I'd hate to have to make replacement tool holders for it! I made 20 for my Hardinge HLVH,and Jon's" HLV. They are simpler to make,and quite rigid. Hardinge wanted $275.00 a piece. No wonder they are not making lathes any more.



George is right about the "T-nut and, in addition, the flange at the bottom of the tool holder tightnening bolt, simutaneously  cams against the flange of the tool holder height adjustment screw. May be a little confusing with my terminology so here's a few pics...


----------



## Wdnich (Oct 9, 2014)

What is the size of the square head hold down bolts? I ended up with a huge lot of old tools from a machinist's estate sale, and I think I have two of them.


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 10, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> What is the size of the square head hold down bolts? I ended up with a huge lot of old tools from a machinist's estate sale, and I think I have two of them.



Hello Wdnich,

The hold down bolts ( I assume you mean the bolts that hold the cutting tools ) are 10 mm or .395". The holders themselves measure 95mm long, 48mm tall, 38mm thick and approximately 68mm between dovetails.

Cheers... 

Brian


----------

